
Reporter Shows the Links Between Silicon Valley, Brexit, and the Trump Campaign - pen2l
https://www.npr.org/2018/07/19/630443485/reporter-shows-the-links-between-the-men-behind-brexit-and-the-trump-campaign
======
pen2l
I edited the title to include Silicon Valley. I think it was a reasonable
change in submitting to HN as such, to highlight the connection of Silicon
Valley and what has happened (which the guest and Terry Gross talk about in
the podcast).

